# TSC Imlay City Mi parking lot car show



## alleyyooper (Jun 18, 2018)

I wasn't going to go to this one. It is held on asphalt with only a few scraggly Locas trees (really only one) to provide shade. I also found most are a clic bunch and croud around in the shade of that one tree. 
Kares says we have our canophy we can set up, so once we got there I did just that. Even with the weights tied on the wind was so strong it got ahold of the thing when Kare was under it alone. She saved it with a couple of guys that had been near by from crashing in to our car.
Now I do believe 4 pole barn spikes are going in the trunk alond with a 2 pound sledge so I can drive then into the cracks. 
Ended up taking it down and setting in the shade of the car.

I liked the way the driving lights were in the bumper of this Ford truck. the owner said it was done by a specilty shop.










I saw this Ford last week and broke out laughing. It is for sale, see the for sale sign in the rear side window? He wants $35,000 for it in case your wondering.











I think this nice street rod started life as a Chevy.






This one started life as a Ford.







This Lincon is a 1966. It is simular to the one Kennedy was killed in even though it was a 63.







A dodge Challanger rag top. Some times I get the pictures I can and not the best trying to avoid the crowd. They were all around the one next to it.







Mid 1960's Dodge Coranet 500 rag top.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 18, 2018)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 18, 2018)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 18, 2018)

*WOW* no where near Lansing Mi, home to Oldsmoble production. Three Oldsmobiles 442's at one 45 car show.







Canadain truck, M1, with a Michigan owner. I really don't know the reasoning of Ford?














55 Chevy PU restored, great looking.







Dodge Demon.











Chevy Malibu rog rat hauler.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 18, 2018)

Al


----------



## deerehunter (Jun 22, 2018)

That black Grand Sport belongs to a friend of mine. If you ever get a chance to chat with him hes an interesting fellow by the name of Dan


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 22, 2018)

I talked to Dan a week ago Thursday. The GS he said is a 65.

 Al


----------

